# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιου με μερη από αλουμίνιο

## fotakos

Θέλω να κάνω μια κατασκευή κλουβιου με ανοξιδωτο πλέγμα και πλαισιο από ανοδιομενο αλουμίνιο,
γνωριζει κάποιος εάν το ανοδιομενο αλουμίνιο είναι τοξικό για τους παπαγάλους;
Έχω Ζακό.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν εχω ιδεα απλα σου λεω οτι απο τα υλικα και μονο θα σου στοιχισει πανω απο 200-300€....

----------


## fotakos

> Δεν εχω ιδεα απλα σου λεω οτι απο τα υλικα και μονο θα σου στοιχισει πανω απο 200-300€....


Ναι εκεί υπολογίζω και εγώ ,όσο και ένα έτοιμο περίπου, 
αλλα θα είναι πιο μεγάλο και με σίγουρα με φιλικά υλικά προς το ζωντανό,γι' αύτο ρωτάω για το αλουμίνιο μιας και δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Giorgekid

Περιμενε να σου απαντησει καποιος εμπειρος πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε!!!

----------


## jk21

εχω φτιαξει αυτη την κατασκευη για καναρινια απο το 2008 .Τα λευκα αλουμινια (ηταν ετοιμα αγορασμενα  σε κοιλοδοκους , ηδη βαμμενα με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη ) δεν εχουν σκουριασει καθολου .Στα καναρινια δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα ,ουτε να τα γδαρουν .Δεν εχω εγκυρη θεση για περιπτωση παπαγαλων 



ψαξε στο δικτυο για κοιλοδοκους αλουμινιου και θα βρει ευκολα οτι ζητας .Προτιμησε μεγαλα πρατηρια για οικονομικες τιμες

----------


## giannis@

για ζακο θα πρεπει να είναι πολυ μεγαλο καο θα πρεπει να το προσεξεις

----------

